# leaking gargage disposal



## harrison8772 (Jun 1, 2006)

I have a garbage disposal which has started leaking from the bottom access panel when I either run the disposal or just run water in that side of the sink.  I have not found any information on line on repairing this type of problem.  Before I disassimble the unit I would like to know if anyone knows if it can be repaired or do I just need to replace the unit.
Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 1, 2006)

Many things are designed to have an "economic life" the garbage disposal is one of them. You probably could tear it down and maybe find parts to fix it  but the agrivaiton, cost and research wouldn't be worth it. Get her a new one and do the simple instalation and you'll be the hero around the house... for a while.
Glenn


----------



## harrison8772 (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks.  Just got back from H Depot with $60.00 replacement.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 2, 2006)

Great! I'm sure it has instructions with it and won't be any problem to you. Make sure you save the big allen wrench that comes with it; you can free blockages with it. Spoons are the most notorious about getting jammed.
Glenn


----------

